# Kennt jemand das Fischerparadies Niederkreuzstetten??



## WallerChris (25. September 2010)

Hab mal ne dringende Frage: und zwar bin ich dort Morgen auf einem Preisfischen, jedoch kenne ich das Gewässer nicht.

Kennt es vll jemand, der mir ein paar Tips bezüglich Futter, Köder und Grundbeschaffenheit geben kann?

Besetzt sein sollen Karpfen, Schleien, Welse, Störe.
Weis aber leider nicht ob Störe/Welse auch gewertet werden
Bzw ob Karauschen und Brassen drinnen sind...

Bedanke mich schon jetzt fals es jemand kennt und mir Tips gibt

mfg Christoph


----------



## WallerChris (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Fischerparadies Niederkreuzstetten??*

Puh, war ein sehr kaltes und feuchtes Fischen...
Maden und Würmer konnte man vergessen, da im Teich eine Zwergwelsplage herscht.
Erst ab Hakengröße 2 konnte ich was anderes als die Zwergwelse landen.
Landen konnte ich ~10 Zwergwelse am Vormittag (4Stunden) und ~ 10 Kapfen und 1 Karausche am Nachmittag (4Stunden).
Gewicht hab ich 19,52kg zusammengebracht, was jedoch leider nur für den 3.Platz gereicht hat.
War allerdings selbst schuld, da ich ca 10 Karpfen ausgeschlitzt, abgerissen und verhaut habe #d....

Alles in allem war es trotz Regen und Wind ein schönes fischen auf einem gut besetztem Teich.
Kann man als Tageskartenteich nur weiterempfehlen#6

mfg Christoph


----------

